# Problem starting my ga16 B13 (automatic transmission)



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

For sometime now I have realised that when I swing my ignition I get nothing but lights on my dashboard. I then have to shift the transmission from park right back to 1 then back to park a couple of times before it starts. It is getting progressively worst. Can anyone tell me what this problem is?


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

Doggy Daddy said:


> For sometime now I have realised that when I swing my ignition I get nothing but lights on my dashboard. I then have to shift the transmission from park right back to 1 then back to park a couple of times before it starts. It is getting progressively worst. Can anyone tell me what this problem is?


i'm not positive but i think there's some contact point under the shifter cover that may be dirty. if you place the shifter in neutral (foot on brake) does it start every time? if so just lift that cover off (comes off easy) and see if it's dirty in there.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I was thinking of something along the lines of a neutral safety switch. I don't know my autos very well but that would definatly cause this type of problem on a vehicle with one going bad.


----------

